# Rumor: Pacers working on sign-and-trade with Bucks



## ArtestFan23 (Jun 20, 2003)

From the LA Times.

Indiana — The Pacers are working on a sign-and-trade that would send Al Harrington and Austin Croshere to Milwaukee for Payton. Otherwise, they just want to keep their old gang together, which means getting O'Neal, Brad Miller and Reggie Miller under contract.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-nunba1jul01,1,2240718.column?coll=la-headlines-sports


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I wouldn't mind that trade, it gives us a solid PG to go along with a deep team although I'd rather not trade Harrington, but for Payton it is worth it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

that's just the trade we need
even though Croshere's still good we get rid of his bad contract
opens up more time for Bender if Harrington's gone and possibly we could sign James Jones. Tinsley also gets a great tutor in Payton. We need to do this trade


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

This is a great trade, as much as I like Harrington I would deal him over for Payton in a second. This gets rid of Croshere as well.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

like you guys said this trade better go through if we even get the offer, we get Payton and we dump Croshere, then a year later Mercer's contract expires, this could lead to a bright future.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> like you guys said this trade better go through if we even get the offer, we get Payton and we dump Croshere, then a year later Mercer's contract expires, this could lead to a bright future.


Yea but this is all just speculation and this trade is probably just in the air. We can just hope it happens.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea but this is all just speculation and this trade is probably just in the air. We can just hope it happens.


that is true, there we're so many rumored trades that we're supposed to happen on draft day that didn't, but what I'm wondering is why would the Bucks trade Payton after they just trade Cassell?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> that is true, there we're so many rumored trades that we're supposed to happen on draft day that didn't, but what I'm wondering is why would the Bucks trade Payton after they just trade Cassell?


3 words

T J Ford


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> 3 words
> ...


yeah, but why would they only want 1 good PG?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> that is true, there we're so many rumored trades that we're supposed to happen on draft day that didn't, but what I'm wondering is why would the Bucks trade Payton after they just trade Cassell?


Yea I was expecting alot of shocking trades and stuff but turns out you just cant belive what you hear on the internet and stuff.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea I was expecting alot of shocking trades and stuff but turns out you just cant belive what you hear on the internet and stuff.


yep, I'll believe a trade has gone down when I see it on NBA.com, not when I see a rumor, but its fun to speculate.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yep, I'll believe a trade has gone down when I see it on NBA.com, not when I see a rumor, but its fun to speculate.


Yea NBA.com is about as official as it gets, even espn messes up somtimes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah, but why would they only want 1 good PG?


Dunno
they figured their team sucked so they traded the big 3 and now hopefully GP. they can get a young talented team lead by Harrington and Ford:rotf: :rotf:


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, in our spanish forum we are talking about this. Milwaukee doesn't want to sign & trade Payton, because they want to liberate some money in the salary cap, so this isn't possible. I think that Payton wouldn't resign with Milwaukee. Each day is nearer to be the day that he will sign with the Lakers. These are the rumours, but who knows...


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Dunno
> they figured their team sucked so they traded the big 3 and now hopefully GP. they can get a young talented team lead by Harrington and Ford:rotf: :rotf:


lol, why would you trade your top-2 point guards and only keep an 1 unproven guy who may bust, makes no sense.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

wouldn't they have to re-sign Payton before they could deal him though? I don't think he would re-sign with the Bucks.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> wouldn't they have to re-sign Payton before they could deal him though? I don't think he would re-sign with the Bucks.


Hmmmm.... i had never thought about that. If that is the case then I really dont think Payton will resign, and this trade probably wont happen.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... i had never thought about that. If that is the case then I really dont think Payton will resign, and this trade probably wont happen.


exactly what I'm thinking, GP probably wants a championship and he won't find that playing under George Karl who IMO is one of the worst coaches in the league.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> exactly what I'm thinking, GP probably wants a championship and he won't find that playing under George Karl who IMO is one of the worst coaches in the league.


Besides Thomas lol :laugh:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Besides Thomas lol :laugh:


lol, but I remember when Karl was coaching the Sonics with GP and Kemp it was rare for them to get out of the first round and when he was coaching the olympics we lost 3 times! We lost to Spain because he wouldn't put Paul Pierce back in the game, I hate George Karl!


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, but I remember when Karl was coaching the Sonics with GP and Kemp it was rare for them to get out of the first round and when he was coaching the olympics we lost 3 times! We lost to Spain because he wouldn't put Paul Pierce back in the game, I hate George Karl!


Really? I dont know much about him so im not one to judge but he does sound pretty bad. Why did he get picked to coach the olympics anyway lol?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Really? I dont know much about him so im not one to judge but he does sound pretty bad. Why did he get picked to coach the olympics anyway lol?


I don't know why we picked him, that was bad for an olympics team but he still shouldn't of lost, he had bad and inconsistent rotations, kinda like Isiah.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know why we picked him, that was bad for an olympics team but he still shouldn't of lost, he had bad and inconsistent rotations, kinda like Isiah.


That is the only thing that I really hate about Isaih coaching. With the great deep team we have he makes stupid moves which screws it all up.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> That is the only thing that I really hate about Isaih coaching. With the great deep team we have he makes stupid moves which screws it all up.


yep, it was funny in the playoffs, everyone said we would blow out the Celtics, then we get blown out, thats when I noticed Isiah was a bad coach.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yep, it was funny in the playoffs, everyone said we would blow out the Celtics, then we get blown out, thats when I noticed Isiah was a bad coach.


Me too, I actually considerd him ok before the playoffs.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Me too, I actually considerd him ok before the playoffs.


yep same here, to bad we don't still have Larry Bird coaching.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yep same here, to bad we don't still have Larry Bird coaching.



lol, if we still had Bird then we would have been in the Finals the past 2 years besides the Nets.


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

This trade would make the Pacers the best team in the East easily, and possibly even the entire league. A starting line up of
PG Payton
SG R Miller
SF Artest
PF O'Neal
C B Miller

That would be the best starting 5 in the league in my opion. And what about the bench? Tinsley, Mercer, Bender, Foster, Jones, and Brezec. Thats one of the best benches in the league easily.
So I would definantly do this trade if it came up. I'd even throw in a future #1 if the Bucks wanted more, since with this team the pick would be somewhere around #29.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> This trade would make the Pacers the best team in the East easily, and possibly even the entire league. A starting line up of
> PG Payton
> SG R Miller
> ...


Lol, right thread this time?

Anyway like I said:

PG Payton
SG Artest
SF Bender
PF O'Neal
C B Miller


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Lol, right thread this time?
> ...



that's bettre sl i think. Tins Croshere Mercer Foster Jones off the bench. damn our team would rock


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Actually this trade makes perfect sense. Payton could get a ring and his money here. In LA he can't get his money, the most he could get would be a MLE. He doesn't want to resign with Milwaukee, but Milwaukee still wants to get something for him so they will sign and trade for Harrington. That would make perfect sense. :clap:


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> Actually this trade makes perfect sense. Payton could get a ring and his money here. In LA he can't get his money, the most he could get would be a MLE. He doesn't want to resign with Milwaukee, but Milwaukee still wants to get something for him so they will sign and trade for Harrington. That would make perfect sense. :clap:



Very well said.


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

Im tired of all of these good trade rumors coming up and then nothing ever happening. It sucks. Do this trade please. Thank you.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> Im tired of all of these good trade rumors coming up and then nothing ever happening. It sucks. Do this trade please. Thank you.


lol, I strongly agree, I hate when this stuff happens.


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

I like the trade, the only thing I don't really like about it is losing Harrington. I would toss in Mercer and perhaps Bender into that deal.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

No it only works with Harrington. Plus, I don't think it is that bad because though Harrington is better now I think Bender can be better than him.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pooh</b>!
> I like the trade, the only thing I don't really like about it is losing Harrington. I would toss in Mercer and perhaps Bender into that deal.


Thats what im confused about, should we trade Al or Brnder. Its a rather tough choice.


----------



## ArtestFan23 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats what im confused about, should we trade Al or Brnder. Its a rather tough choice.


Al produces....Bender doesn't

There you go


----------



## ArtestFan23 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> wouldn't they have to re-sign Payton before they could deal him though? I don't think he would re-sign with the Bucks.


Usually in sign and trade deals...the team that is trading for the players rights usually agrees to a contract before hand...so the team that still has his rights offers him that contract knowing that's what he will make with his new team.

In other words...if this rumor is true...and Payton becomes a Pacer...Payton would agree to a deal with us before the Bucks ship him out. Then the Bucks offer him that contract and begin the trade.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What? Why on earth would Milwaukee want to take on Austin Croshere's contract?!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> What? Why on earth would Milwaukee want to take on Austin Croshere's contract?!


who knows, I still question why George Karl is still their coach.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> What? Why on earth would Milwaukee want to take on Austin Croshere's contract?!



Because they would get Harrington in return for Payton instead of nothing.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan23</b>!
> 
> 
> Al produces....Bender doesn't
> ...


Bender rocks! in Al's minutes i'd bet he'd score less but do the little things better (rebounds, blocks, steals, etc.) and Bender has the potential and raw skills to be a superstar


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Sure seems like this trade has been completely squashed. I read that D Walsh said that the rumors about this trade are completely untrue. Too bad I'd love to see the defense on this Pacers team if the Pacers started

C B Miller
PF J Oneal
SF R Artest
SG R Miller
PG GP


----------

